# مراحل عمر النحل - رقص النحل - جمع الرحيق



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يتراوح عدد النحل بالخلية ما بين (50000) إلى (60000) نحلة، وقد يصل عدد النحل في بعض الأحيان إلى (80000) نحلة، عندما تخرج النحلة للحياه لاول مرة فان اول شئ تفعلة هو التغذية لذلك يقوم النحل بتخزين كميات من العسل اعلى العيون السادسية التى تحتوى على اليرقات لتسهيل الحصول على الغذاء لليرقات حديثة الولادة .


 _وبالصورة بعض اليرقات فى مراحل النمو وكذلك نحلة تقوم بتغذية يرقة صغيرة والملكة وضعت بيضة داخل احد العيون السداسية_ .

 



وتكون العيون السداسية متفاوته في الحجم ، الصغيرة للعاملات ، المتوسطه للذكور ، الكبيرة للملكات كما سيلى فيما بعد .

 بعد ثلاثة ايام يفقس البيض وتبدأ عملية التغذية المكثفة
 والتي قد تصل الى الف وجبه في اليوم الواحد والوجبه هي غذاء الملكات ، تستمر التغذية لمدة يومين فقط للعاملات والذكور بغذاء الملكات وبعد ذلك يتم تغذيتهم بالعسل وحبوب اللقاح .
 اما الملكات فيستمر تغذيتهم بغذاء ملكات النحل .

 وبعد عدة ايام تغلق الثقوب بالشمع على النحو التالي
 الملكات تغلق بعد خمسة ايام ، العاملات تغلق بعد ستة ايام  ، الذكور تغلق بعد سبعة ايام
 وتتشرنق تمهيدا الى التحول الى نحلة كامله ووتستغرق عملية التحول لـ : الملكة 8 ايام ، الشغالة 12 يوم ، الذكر 24 يوما .
 تبداء النحلة ( الشغالة ) من سن يوم الى 3 ايام فى تناول الغذاء فقط وبعد اليوم الثالث تأخذ الشغالة غذائها بنفسها وفي نفس الوقت تقوم بتغذية اليرقات الكبيرة ، ونحل العسل يعتبر فريد بين النحل الاجتماعي في مقدار العناية التي توليها الشغالات الحاضنة لليرقات النامية. حيث أحصى Lindauerومساعدوه سنة 1952م عدد زيارات الشغالات الحاضنة ليرقة نموذجية بـ 2069 زيارة والتي استغرقت 181 دقيقة و 38 ثانية وأن اليرقة قد تمت تغذيتها خلال 143 زيارة خلال فترة مجموعها 109 دقيقة من الـ 181 دقيقة. لذلك فإنه توجد فرصة كافية للشغالات الحاضنة لتقييم حالة نمو اليرقات على فترات متكررة ولضبط معدل التغذية .
 من سن اسبوع الى 3 أسابيع ينتقل النحل للعمل باكثر من قسم بالخلية ( التهوية او التدفئة - صيانة الخلية كسد الشقوق بالخلية مثلا - بناء العيون السداسية -تعلم الطيران - الحراسة على باب الخلية - العناية بالبيض وتربية اليرقات - افراز الغذاء الملكي وتغذية الملكة )
 بعد 3 اسابيع تبداء فى الرحلات الخارجية  لجمع حبوب اللقاح والرحيق وانضاج العسل وتخزينة .


 *النظام المدهش داخل الخلية*
 معيشة النحل وصناعتها للعسل داخل الخلية تحتوى على معلومات فى غاية العجب. 
 إن ما يميز الحياة الاجتماعية للنحل، أن كل نحلة يجب أن تقوم بأداء أكثر من وظيفة واحدة، وهذه الأعمال التي تستطيع أن تقوم بها بشكل منتظم هي: 
 التهوية وتنظيم درجة الرطوبة: إن خاصية المقاومة الموجودة فى العسل جاءت من بقاء درجة الرطوبة ثابتة داخل الخلية، وفى حالة وقوع خلل لهذه الدرجة فإن العسل يفقد ميزة مقاومته، وخاصية كونه مادة غذائية، بمعنى أنه يفسد. وكذلك بالنسبة إلى درجة الحرارة فإنها يجب أن تكون 37 درجة، وتبقى هكذا لمدة عشرة شهور. ولبقاء درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ثابتة فى الخلية فإن هناك مجموعة من النحل تقوم بوظيفة المراوح. ففى الأيام الحارة نستطيع أن نلاحظ ذلك بسهولة، ففى مدخل الخلية يوجد عدد كبير من النحل الذي يقوم عادة بتهوئة الخلية بواسطة أجنحتها. 
 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك ففي داخل الخلية أيضا توجد نحل تقوم بنفس العمل، وغايتها هي توزيع الهواء الداخل فى الخلية، وهناك فائدة أخرى للتهوئة وهي المحافظة على نقاء هواء الخلية من الدخان والهواء الملوث.
 *النظام الصحي:* إن عمل النحل ليس مقتصراً على المحافظة على درجة الحرارة والرطوبة وتهوئة الخلية من أجل المحافظة على نقاء العسل، بل تقوم بأخذ كافة التدابير لمواجهة تكاثُر البكتريا، فتقوم بعملها كوحدة صحية متكاملة. وأوّل هدفها هو إزالة كافة هذه المسببات التى من المحتمل أن تُنتج البكتريا. فالنظام الصحي لديها يقوم على عدم السماح بدخول الأجسام الغريبة أو إبعادها من الخلية، ولهذا السبب يوجد دائما حراس خارج الخلية لأداء هذه المهمة. وبالرغم من هذه الحراسة الشديدة فيمكن أن تدخل إلى الخلية بعض الأجسام الغريبة مثل البعوض أو أي حشرة أخرى. وفى هذه الحالة فإن النحل تعلن النفير العام حتى تلقي بهذا الجسم الغريب خارج الخلية . 
 فى بعذ الخلايا الخشبية السئة قد تتمكن حشرة كبيرة او حيوان من دخول الخلية ( فأر - ثعبان - ضفدع - الخ ) وهنا فان النحل يقاتل هذه الحشرة ويقتلها ولكنة يعجز عن نقلها خارج الخلية فيقوم *بتحنيطها* *كالمومياء* باستخدام مادة يطلق عليها ( الراتينج أو الشمع  )  كي لا تتعفن داخل الخلية .
 يقوم النحل بجمع مادة الشمع ( الراتينج ) من أشجار الصنوبر، والأقاصيا ، وتقوم بإضافة بعض الإفرازات الخاصة عليها وتستعمل هذه المادة فى بناء جدران الخلية المهدمة. وعند تماس هذه المادة بالهواء تتصلب، وبهذا الطريقة فإن جميع المؤثرات الخارجية لا تستطيع أن تصل إلى الخلية، وتستعمل النحل هذه المادة فى كثير من أعمالها.


 *استعمال مواد قليلة وتخزين مواد كثيرة*
 إنّ النحل يقوم بصنع قطع صغيرة من شمع العسل ثم تمنحها شكلا سداسيا ونتيجة لعملها تتكون الخلية ، وهناك المئات من الحجرات الصغيرة التى صنعت جدرانها من شمع العسل، وهي المتكونة من قرص العسل، وقياس الحجرات كله بنفس الحجم تقريباً. هذه الهندسة الخارقة، تكونت نتجة عمل الآلاف من النحل معاً. والنحل تستعمل هذه الحجرات لتخزين المواد الغذائية وتربية النسل الجديد. 
 إن عيون أقراص العسل ومنذ ملايين السنين (تم العثور على خلية نحل متحجرة عمرها 100 مليون سنة) كانت مبنية بشكل سداسي. لماذا لم تكن بشكل مثمن أو بشكل مخمّس أو أي شكل من أشكال الهندسة الأخرى؟ لماذا بالذات الشكل السداسي؟ وجواب هذا السؤال يجيب عليه الرياضيون فى علم المساحة: إن الشكل السداسي يأخذ أقل مساحة من بقية الأشكال الهندسية الأخرى، فمثلا لو استعمل بدل الشكل السداسي شكلٌ آخر لبدَت بعض المناطق (مساحات) غير مستعملة وتمثل فراغات غير مستغلة ، وبهذا يقل عدد النحل الذي يعيش فيها، ويقل العسل المخزون . وأما إذا أخذنا كلا من الأشكال المربعة والمثلثة، فإذا كانت بالعمق نفسه فإنه يمكن أن تخزن فيها نفس المقدار من العسل، ولكن بالنسبة إلى المحيط فإن محيط الشكل السداسي أصغر. 
 *وعلى هذا النحو نصل إلى النتيجة الآتية: إن الحجرات ذات الشكل السداسي ذات خاصية عملية أفضل، ومقدار خزن العسل فيها أكبر، وفى بنائها يستعمل مقدار أقل من شمع العسل. *
 فإذا كانت تبنى خلايا لتربية الشغالات جعلت قطره 5.37مم وإذا كانت تبنى خلايا لتربية الذكور جعلت قطره 6.91مم، معنى ذلك أن الديسمتر المربع يحوي من الجهة الواحدة حوالي 400 عين سداسية لإنتاج الشغالات أو 275 عين سداسية لإنتاج الذكور.
 وللخلايا السداسية قدرة كبيرة في تخزين كمية كبيرة من العسل فمثلاً 20 جرام من الشمع على هيئة خلايا سداسية تستطيع حمل 1 كجم من العسل .
 إن نحل العسل أثناء قيامها بصنع قرص العسل تأخذ بنظر الاعتبار بعض الأمور، وهي ميل الحُجرات. فالحجرات حينما تبنى يجب أن يكون طرفاها على ارتفاع 13 درجة من كل جانب، أي أن لا تكون موازية للأرض، وفى هذه الحالة لا يتسرب العسل إلى الخارج. 
 النحل العاملة عندما تعمل فإنها تُشكل حلقات تكونُ الواحدة متصلة بالأخرى على هيئة عنقود، وغايتها من هذا العمل هو المحافظة على درجة الحرارة اللازمة لصنع شمع العسل. وفي الأكياس الموجودة داخل بطنها تقوم بصنع مادة شفافة (هلامية)، وهذه المادة تتسرب على طبقة شمع العسل الخفيفة فتجعلها صلبة البناء. وتقوم النحل بمساعدة الكلاليب الموجودة فى أرجلها بجمع العسل ووضعها فى فمها ومضغها إلى أن تصبح مرنة، ثم تضعها داخل أقراص الشمع لتجعل لها شكل محددا. وتقوم مجموعة كبيرة من النحل بتهوئة الخلية لتبقى درجة حرارتها ثابتة، وذلك لبقاء الشمع فى حالة مرنة، ولكي يكون جاهزا فى كل آن لاستخدامه في العمل.
 وخلال صنع شمع العسل هناك مسألة مهمة تم ملاحظتها : خلال صنع الشمع تبدأ العمل من أعلى الخلية، وفي الوقت نفسه تقوم بالبناء نحو الأسفل، وتعمل على توسيع هذه الشرائح من الجانبين. وفى القاعدة تتوحد الشريحتان اللتان توجدان في الوسط. ويتم العمل بصورة منتظمة ومتناسقة بحيث أنه لا يمكن أن نميز بأن الشمع متكون من شريحتين أو أكثر. والرؤوس التى تبدأ بها صنع شرائح الشمع تكون منتظمة بحيث أن هناك المئات من الزوايا التى تحتوي عليها ولكنها بالرغم من ذلك تبدو وكأنها قطعة واحدة. 
 لكي تحصل النحل على هذه النتيجة، يجب أن تقوم بقياس المسافات بين نقاط البداية والنهاية قبل أن تبدأ بالعمل، ومعرفة أبعاد الحجرات مقدماً لتخطيطها على ذلك الأساس *وهو عمل جماعي *لابد من تخطيطة جيدا . 


 *كيفية تحدّد طريقها؟*
 يطير النحل فى دائرة مركزها الخلية ولمسافة 3 كيلوا متر ( نصف قطر الدائرة ) فى حالة وفرة الغذاء وتصل المسافة الى 5 كيلوا متر فى حالة ندرة الغذاء .
 ويوجد فريق من النحل يطلق علية الكشافة ينطلق فى الصباح الباكر لتحديد موقع الرحيق وحبوب اللقاح ويعود للخلية لابلاغ جامعي الرحيق عن الموقع من خلال اداء رقصة *تحدد ليس فقط الاتجاه والمسافة التي يبعدها مصدر الغذاء عن الخلية بل يحدد أيضاً مدى خصوبة وغزارة مصدر الرحيق وأيضاً يحدد المجهود المبذول والوقت اللازم للوصول إلى مكان الغذاء* حيث إن اتجاه الرياح له تأثير قوي على هذا المجهود.
 وسوف نتعرض فى موضوع آخر لرقص النحل بالتفصيل وانواعه .
 وبدون التعمق العلمي فان رقصة النحلة (لجمع الغذاء ) ببساطة ترسم شكل بيضاوى زاوية ميلة تمثل زاوية ميل الشمس واتجاه دوران النحلة لرسم الشكل هو اتجاه الخروج من الخلية ( لليمين او لليسار ) وتقوم كذلك برسم خط متعرج داخل الشكل البيضاوى واعطاء تموجات بذيلها تدل على المسافة ودرجة غزارة الرحيق .



 






 *وبما ان رقصة النحل تعتمد على موقع الشمس الذى يتغير بدورة كل 4 دقائق فان النحلة الكشافة تاخذ هذا التغير فى الاعتبار عندا اداء رقصتها والنحل جامع الرحيق ايضا ياخذ فى الاعتبار تغيير درجة ميل الشمس* .


 *جمع الرحيق :*
 يخرج النحل جامع الرحيق الى اماكن الزهور ويجمع الرحيق من خلال خرطوم ماص الى معدتة وحبوب اللقاح يجمعها فى حقيبة بارجلة ليعود بها الى الخلية ، *واثناء الجمع يترك رائحة على الزهرة حتى اذا اتت نحلة اخرى تميز ان هذه الزهرة ليس بها رحيق فتتركها وتبحث عن غيرها توفيرا للوقت والجهد .*


 *الفارق بين الكشافة وجامعى النحل : *
 الكشافة يضمر بها حقيبة حبوب اللقاح ويكون جسدها اصغر واخف وزنا للقدرة على الطيران العالى والسريع للعودة بسرعة للخلية اما جامعي الرحيق يكون جسدها اكبر نسبيا واقوى لتتمكن من الطيران محملة بالرحيق وحبوب اللقاح وقد حددت اتجاهها قبل خروجها من الخلية بذلك لا تستهلك جهد كبير .


 
*هل تعلم :* 

* ان النحل لا " يتبرز" العسل ولكنة يحدد مكان خارج الخلية للتبرز ويشترط ان يكون هذا المكان مشمس !
* لجمع 1 كيلوا عسل تكون النحلة قد طارت ما يساوى الدوران حول الارض 23 مرة !
* نحل الحراسة اذا وجد نحلة لا تتبع الخلية ترغب فى الدخول وكان معها رحيق وحبوب لقاح يتركها تدخل اما اذا كانت لا تحمل شئ يقتلها .


 * الخلايا المتعددة تكون جيشا مشتركا وتضع خطط هجومية لمهاجمة بعض الاعداء القوية التى تهدد كل الخلايا ( مثل طائر الوروار مثلا )


 ehab rageh
الelectronic >>M
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*بأمانه

موضوع فوق الممتاذ

أفادنى جدا

شكرا 

للموضوع
ولمجهودك

العدرا معاااكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع بغاية الروعة 

استمتعت بقرائة معلوماته

موضوع متكامل يا كاندي كل الشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك..


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *بأمانه
> 
> موضوع فوق الممتاذ
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا نهيسى
​


----------



## candy shop (27 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع بغاية الروعة
> 
> استمتعت بقرائة معلوماته
> 
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك كليمو

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة وموضوع متكامل

شكرا كاندى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع مميز ومتكامل كاندى

شكرااااااااا على المجهود الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (9 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع ومتكامل يا امي
انا سعيد بأني قرئتة
كنت حاب اعطيلك تقييم لكنة مو سمح
راح اضيفة هلا للموضوع

شكرا الك يا حبيبتنا يا غالية
*​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومات قيمة وموضوع متكامل
> 
> شكرا كاندى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع مميز ومتكامل كاندى
> 
> شكرااااااااا على المجهود الجميل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومتكامل يا امي
> انا سعيد بأني قرئتة
> كنت حاب اعطيلك تقييم لكنة مو سمح
> راح اضيفة هلا للموضوع
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك وزوقك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا جوجو
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا
تسلم ايدك كاندى​*


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

*ثانكس على الموضوع*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> تسلم ايدك كاندى​*


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس على الموضوع*​


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------

